# does your cockatiel "buzz" you when flying?



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

Bennie flies loops around my apartment and always lands on the same shelf. (I cleared a little space there for him.) But very often he will fly right over my head, close enough that his wings brush my hair. He has never landed on my head; I think he is just playing. Or maybe he's saying "Ha ha - I can fly and you can't!"


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

All the time. Sometimes Jaid is an idiot and flies right into my face because he wasn't paying attention :lol:


----------



## gottogo (May 2, 2012)

Yep, once he became a good flyer he just had to start showing off.

He will come up behind you then zip right over the top of your head.

Or his favorite, tag you on the ear with the tip of his wing.

He'll also head right for you at top speed then at the last second he somehow changes direction and lands three feet away. Followed by a couple of "did you see that!" screams.

I just love it when he flies around. Beats the **** out of the depression I saw when he used to have clipped wings.


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

Yep, doesn't help when visitors are scared of them. Mind you my daughter is scared of spiders, lifts and tunnels to name but a few. Don't know where she gets it from.


----------



## Rara avis (Jul 23, 2016)

Well, in the very moment that I open the doors of the cage, both Rurik and Katya start to fly at full speed, making some turns that will make a military ace pilot an envious; I call that moment: Take cover!

...at least until Rurik lands on my shoulder and Katya in some of the perchs that I have for them out of the cage...

So we can say that may be this crazy flying style is part of cockatiels' life-style :lol:

Rara avis.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey does. He will fly by my head in a way that reminds me of Maverick buzzing the tower in "Top Gun".  Sometimes only once, sometime 3 or 4 times in a row before landing back on top of his cage. Other times he will fly by more slowly and let his wing brush the top of my head.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*cockatiel buzz flight*



gottogo said:


> Yep, once he became a good flyer he just had to start showing off.
> 
> He will come up behind you then zip right over the top of your head.
> 
> ...


I agree. I must admit I am terrified of losing Bennie to an escape or accident. (I lost my first 'tiel to an escape...it was awful.)Yet, I love to watch him fly; he obviously enjoys it and seems to know his way around any obstacles. Once he hit a window, but thankfully not hard. Yet, I hate the thought of getting his wings clipped and seeing him try to fly afterwards. He just wouldn't understand. My avian vet is very pro-clipping because of the escape/injury issues. I know when I take Bennie back for an appointment she will want to clip him. But I am trying to be SUPER careful about opening the door or anything that could hurt him when he's out. Anytime I have to go outside, even for a minute, Bennie is back in his cage until I come in.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I had a tiel who wouldn't just buzz my head - he would use my head as a lading strip! I felt like an aircraft carrier some days


----------



## jameslea12 (Jul 17, 2016)

Pivot is gone now but when he was here he would buzz me over and over and then land and look at me like he was just the coolest bird in the world. I miss him terribly but plan to get another guy at the BOAF show in November. I can't seem to find another White Faced Pearl here in Maine and I don't want to ship so I guess I will just have to wait.


----------

